# YouTube Rant/Why is "New & Improved" Never Either?



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't been to my channel for a couple of weeks, but went today to look for a canning video for a poster. Apparently, they did one of those "new and improved upgrades"....and LOST all the channels I've subscribed to over the years. We're talking hundreds of channels, just gone in the blink of an eye, ARGH!

Has anyone else had this happen? I sent them an e-mail, but don't really expect anything good to come out of it. Other than just saving members' names to my Favorites list, is there any other way to keep track of them? Assuming I can even find them all again! And then what if MS has a gliitch (again) and I lost my favorites list? Oh, this is SO aggravating! I'm getting to the point that I don't trust anything to do with computers at all!

We all know what a debacle each new upgrade of the MS OS is, and it just seems to be true with every software developer. GMail has been giving me fits with every change, sometimes losing mail or delivering it days late, one time even locking me out of my own mail for a couple of weeks! With their last upgrade, they completely deleted one of my accounts and I couldn't get it back. Anything else associated with that account no longer works. I still haven't gotten all those kinks worked out!

The words "upgrade" or "new and improved" instill terror into my heart, lol. Okay, I'm climbing off my soap box now. Sorry this is so long. But seriously, any suggestions of a better way to keep track of my favorite channels on YouTube? Thanks all!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its a free service to the end user, so they do as they want to with no thought of what complications it may cause - and they don't care.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Boy, you've got that right, lol! I wouldn't mind paying for the service, except I know they'd still mess it up...and that would really tick me off!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Create a set of bookmarks in your browser for your favorite subscriptions, maybe make a folder just for them, is about all I can think of. 

That would irritate me to no end having all my subscriptions suddenly disappear :hair


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Pearl, add your :hair to a blue streak and you have my reaction, lol!

Unless someone comes up with a better idea, I guess I'm going to save them in my favorites as a backup to my YouTube channel, and then I'm also going to create a Word file with a list of the links and store it on the computer and THEN also print out a copy of the list as a backup to the backup to the backup, sheesh! :stars:

I swear, some days, if I didn't have to work on the computer I'd just throw them all out the window. THIS is progress?? :umno:


----------

